# Rack heating, heatmat vs heat cable?



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

So I want to redo the heating in my rack as I don't trust it anymore due to a recent loss of one of my big female royals last night

What's the best way to go about the heating ATM I have heatmats heating the rack on a pulse stat. Some of the snakes keep toastie and some aren't which is making me think that the heating isn't the best. I got the rack from our local rep shop so though it would all be good but not so sure any more

Would it be best to use heat cable or heat mats? The rack is 3 wide by 4 high 33ltr rubs

If using mats does each cell need its own or should I use long ones?
If using cable does it require some form of heat spreader or anything?
I want it as safe as possible
How many stats would I need? Dimming pulse or what? I like the lol of the new digital stats and the price on then aren't bad

Thanks


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TTYY (Mar 4, 2013)

I personally would go for 3 heat strips running down with thin space board insulation to direct the heat forward and i would stick to using the pulse stat for mats and i would only use 1 stat to control the whole rack.
If you want to get a digital stat the new primes are amazing but in terms of cost might be a bit overkill for just one rack. 

Microclimate Prime 1

Hope this helps.


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

TTYY said:


> I personally would go for 3 heat strips running down with thin space board insulation to direct the heat forward and i would stick to using the pulse stat for mats and i would only use 1 stat to control the whole rack.
> If you want to get a digital stat the new primes are amazing but in terms of cost might be a bit overkill for just one rack.
> 
> Microclimate Prime 1
> ...


As in going down the back of the rack? We tried that before but it doesn't get hot enough to keep the snakes happy. When we tried it they completely stopped eating and weren't active. One kept getting ri and had to be put to sleep as he kept getting it then treated then getting it etc where it got really bad and the vets stiff had no effect so was put to sleep

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TTYY (Mar 4, 2013)

I had the same problem with the racks not getting hot enough running the heat mats down the back. Thats why i added the space board insulation, before the racks felt like there was no heating in them, after there sitting nicely at 34*.


----------

